
Will Microsoft turn off the Windows XP activation servers after support ends? - WinObs
http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/09/17/will-microsoft-turn-off-the-windows-xp-activations-servers-after-official-support-ends-in-april-2014/
======
sonnym
Always remember this useful rule of thumb: "Any headline which ends in a
question mark can be answered by the word no."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
gnu8
Why bother doing any research when you can just claim the sky is falling and
spam your blog on HN?

[http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-
US/51c...](http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-
US/51ca501d-1ccd-4978-9e03-7705e772755a/winxp-activation-after-42014-end-of-
support)

~~~
comex
That thread does not actually conclusively answer the question.

~~~
frozenport
"The end of Windows XP support will not affect activation, but rather security
updates and phone/online technical support." has been said many times for the
last few years. I agree that this is a low quality blog post.

~~~
comex
It may have been said many times, but the linked thread itself does not
contain any official statements and is not particularly conclusive.

------
ck2
Even I wouldn't run Windows XP past December 2014. Install to exploit time
would probably be under an hour.

Trying to get a migration plan in place. I'm extremely comfortable with linux
but not sure if I want to run it as my desktop.

~~~
nitrogen
If you have essential software or hardware that only works with XP, you could
buy a cheap wired-only router for each of your XP systems to keep them
isolated from the rest of your network (which a friend's skeezy laptop might
be trying to exploit without her knowledge when she brings it over to
collaborate on a project).

------
cypher543
The simple answer is: "No." Why was an entire article needed for this?

------
yuhong
If the activation servers do gets shut off, I hope MS will release an update
to disable activation or an utility to generate the confirmation ID from the
installation ID.

